# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  Worldventures scam or not!!

## Monita

Do any of you know Worldventures it is a scam or a they for real.

I was invited to one of the evenings last night but it sounds to good to be true and I still really dont know what you should do to get money.

I sounds like an Pyramid scheme to me but I would like to know if any of you have heard of the and what you think legit of scam????

----------


## IanF

My yardstick is they talk more about the money to made rather than the product then beware.
What does your gut instinct tell you an hour after the presentation?

----------


## Chrisjan B

If somebody invited me to an evening I won't even go....

----------


## Mitos

Co-incidentaly just two weeks ago, a friend of mine (from Indonesia) got hold of me and posed the same question - Is Worldventures a scam? My answer:-"Not sure!" but in the 3 minutes, while I had her on line, I quickly Googled &  found over a dozen complaints and mailed her the links....
First rule to follow....If it sounds too good to be true......
Second rule...are any funds/deposits/affiliation fees required up front..........THEN!

----------


## Kornflake

I attended one of these evenings just last week - I attended, because we were not told before hand what it is was about. I nearly walked out halfway thru.... except it was raining, and my car was far....

I just wish I wasn't so shy, because I really wanted to ask them how to declare this 'offshore income' they are talking about. Nowhere does it tell you in which country this company is registered....

----------


## ryno.vermeulen

Hi Guys, It sound to good because it is unbelievable! I was introduced by a friend to WorldVentures 3months ago and it's literally changing my life. The company has got all the credibility it needs in my books and I have met thousands of people that love the product and I have at least 10 personal friends earning 6 figures after 6 months in the business. (they are all between the ages of 19 - 30). 
If you familiar with network marketing then this is not something you would want to miss!
It is not a scam and if you would like more info please contacts me. This is an opportunity of a life time.

----------


## HR Solutions

> I have met thousands of people that love the product


Bliksams ...reallyy ...... thousands ? ......... I have never met one !




> have at least 10 personal friends earning 6 figures after 6 months in the business


So is this "6 figures" a month or earned that in 6 months ?

----------


## ryno.vermeulen

Hi There, that would be 100 000 per month and up. I promise you I didn't think so in the beginning either. These people are close/personal friends of mine and we are growing by the day. The size of the travel and tourism industry is 6.5 trillion U.S. dollars worldwide and it's expected to double with in the next 10 years.
Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to sell this to you guys, I'm merely adding my 5cents to this thread. This company works and it will be the next Microsoft of travel! Best you check it out properly before you jump to conclusions :Smile:  We are affiliated with Ernst&Young and the DSN top 100.
Inbox for more info.

----------


## HR Solutions

Who is jumping to conclusions ? 

Are you being a bit defensive here or what.  And if so why ?

Have u done reasearch on this forum about it ?

----------


## ryno.vermeulen

Not being defensive at all dude, just airing my view on it. I've done all the research that's needed. At the end of the day it is up to each person to look at something for themselves and then essentially make up their own minds. Use it don't use it :Smile:

----------


## HR Solutions

> Not being defensive at all dude, just airing my view on it. I've done all the research that's needed. At the end of the day it is up to each person to look at something for themselves and then essentially make up their own minds. Use it don't use it



Thanks will do...... anything that involves commitment / payment of other people on a regular basis, to me is a BAD business investment, and HAS to stop/fold at some poling.

----------

